
Amaterasu: Framework to build, configure and dispense data processing pipelines - based2
http://amaterasu.incubator.apache.org/#about
======
based2
[https://github.com/shintoio/amaterasu](https://github.com/shintoio/amaterasu)

------
detaro
Does someone have a diagram that explains how all the "Apache XYZ" data
processing bits relate to each other?

